# Suche Hersteller für Sonder-Drehstrommotoren



## Maxl (26 Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Ich suche einen Anbieter, der Sonder-Drehstrommotoren in kleineren Stückzahlen fertigt.

Konkret geht es zur Zeit um 2 Typen

1.
4,7 kW, Nennfrequenz 150 HZ, Nenndrehzahl ca. 8800 U/min
Besonderheiten:
- 1/8" Anschluss für Sperrluft, Wicklung mit Harz vergossen --> Wasserschutz
ca. 20 - 40 Stück pro Jahr

2.
4 kW, Nennfrequenz 50Hz, Nenndrehzahl ca. 1400 U/min
Besonderheiten wie 1.
ca. 20 - 40 Stück pro Jahr


Wir haben diese Motoren bisher von Thien (jetzt ATB) bezogen. ATB hat das Werk in Rankweil, wo diese
Motoren bis jetzt gefertigt wurden, geschlossen und liefert diese nicht mehr.

Wir haben bereits Angebote von SEW und Lenze über vergleichbare Motoren, jedoch passt bei SEW der Preis nicht und bei Lenze die Lieferzeit (15 Wochen).


Kennt jemand passende Hersteller?



mfg
Max


----------



## MRT (26 Januar 2006)

Hallo!

ABB vielleicht, nur weiß ich nicht ob die so kleine Stückzahlen fertigen!


----------



## Adenauer (26 Januar 2006)

In Reihne sitzt auch ein Firma die so etwas macht Lammers heißen die soweit ich weiß.
Waren mal zu einer Besichtigung da die sollten so etwas können.


----------



## Kurt (26 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

der Hanning und Loher fertigen selber, der Moll kauft zu und hat ein breites Spektrum.

http://www.hanning-hew.de/
http://www.loher.de/
http://www.mollmotor.at/

kurt


----------



## Maxl (29 Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Danke erst mal für die Tips!
Ich werde das mal meinen Kollegen weitergeben. Die sollen das checken.


mfg
Max


----------

